# Squid (Proxy) + Win7 Activation (clients)?

## NullDevice

Hello,

Im using squid as a proxy server, and so far everything is working fine.

But in our network, clients are re-setup or newly installed quite often. We have around 80 PC's here.

The Windows 7 activation is always failing through squid. Then we always have to give the clients then direct access to the internet for that, which we don't like.

Is there any way to configure squid for that?

I couldn't find anything useful googeling and searching...

Any suggestions what we could try...?

Thx in advance

ND. / Vienna

----------

## massimo

What kind of setup do you have with Squid: transparent or explicit? Do you use authentication?

----------

## NullDevice

Yes its with authentication, and explicit...

----------

## massimo

What if you let the clients bypass authentication in case they requests the (known?) URLs to activate the Windows system?

----------

